# Compatibility with one betta?



## Rainbowpandas (Apr 18, 2010)

I was thinking of getting one of those sucker fish that clean the tank because i don't have the money for a filter or bubbler, I have a 3.7 gallon tank and one male betta, will it be able to live peacefully together? any suggestions would be helpful.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

A 3 gallon is too small for tank mates really, and most 'sucker fish' don't really 'clean' a tank, can also get large and aggressive, and would need a filtered and cycled tank.

Its okay if you can't afford a filter, its not an absolute necessity in a smaller tank like that.  Just do 100% changes twice a week and you'll be fine.


----------

